# Enduro Rennen in Frammersbach



## bernd e (26. April 2017)

Am ersten Wochenende im Mai macht Enduro 1 Station in Frammersbach und eröffnet die Rennsaison 2017.
Hier die Info aus den News: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04/25/enduro-one-2017-frammersbach-saison/
Infos zur Veranstaltung auch hier: https://www.enduro-one.com/events/event-frammersbach

Prolog, Wild Child-Rennen sind direkt an der Skihütte. Zwei Stages sind ebenfalls direkt an der Skihütte bzw. nach wenigen Meter erreichbar. Eine weitere Stage ist nur 0,5 km von der Skihütte entfernt. Die restlichen Stages erfordern ein paar km Fahrt (mit dem Rad) durch den Spessartwald .
Verpfelgung, Start und Ziel sind direkt an der Skihütte in Frammersbach.


----------



## midige (26. April 2017)

Bin schon gespannt.

Wieviele Starter haben sich angekündigt?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (4. Mai 2017)

Hi,

aus Kreisen der Bergwacht habe ich eine Starterzahl von 650 gehört?

Dann wirds ja ganz schön voll da oben.

Staubentwicklung dürfte auch bei so vielen Leuten ja kein Problem werden

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (5. Mai 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aus Kreisen der Bergwacht habe ich eine Starterzahl von 650 gehört?
> 
> ...



Starterzahl deckt sich mit dem was ich gehört hab.
Stauben wird es bei dem Wetter def. nicht. 
Letztes Jahr war ich bei 3 Enduro1-Rennen gestartet und heuer als Starter von Stages dabei, bin mal gespannt wie es wird.


----------



## midige (5. Mai 2017)

Freitag abend schon ordentlich was los: Wohnmobile, Wohnwagen, Zelte.
Überall wird gekocht oder gegrillt, ein Team hat einen  Smoker in Ölfassgröße dabei.

Sieht alles ein wenig gechillter als bei CC oder Marathon aus, wahrscheinlich nur bis zum Start.

Wir sehen uns bestimmt,

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (8. Mai 2017)

Und hier ein Bericht auf eMTB-News:
https://www.emtb-news.de/news/e1-saisonauftakt-in-frammersbach/


----------



## midige (10. Mai 2017)

Hi,

eine kleine Nachlese aus der Sicht eines ziemlich begeisterten Zuschauers:

Es war mein erster Besuch bei einem Enduro- Wettbewerb, das Format gefällt mir.

Organisation top, die Zeitnahme ein Traum.

Viele nette Leute, alle ziemlich gechillt, außer in der Stage.

Stage 1 gut zum Einfahren, in der 2 hätte das Last- Minute- Hindernis  etwas besser abtrassiert gehört.

3 und 4 super, vier bißchen kurz.

Die 5 hätte ich schon in der Fichtenkultur enden lassen.

Das vorhandene Gelände setzt natürlich Grenzen, für ein hoffentlich nächstes Mal überlegen, Stages näher an Start und Ziel zu legen, damit es interessanter für die Zuschauer wird.

Nochmal:

Super Sache

Grüße

Michael


----------



## midige (23. Mai 2017)

Holzdiebe:








 
Grüße

Michael


----------



## robbi_n (24. Mai 2017)

Sind die Trails der E1 noch befahrbar, bzw bleiben die befahrbar oder sind die wieder weg, also zumindest jene welche nicht zum offiziellen Streckennetz des Parks gehören ?

Danke


----------



## bernd e (1. Juni 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Sind die Trails der E1 noch befahrbar, bzw bleiben die befahrbar oder sind die wieder weg, also zumindest jene welche nicht zum offiziellen Streckennetz des Parks gehören ?
> 
> Danke



1 und 2 sind Wanderwege => kannst du immer fahren (Michael hat ja Bilder der 2 gemacht)
3 und 4 sind wie vom Erdboden verschluckt => somit nicht fahrbar
5 besteht aus Waldweg, Hohlweg und Wiesenweg => eigentlich fahrbar, aber wie lange noch 
6 und 7 gehöhren zum Bikepark http://bikepark.msf-frammersbach.de/  => an Lifttermine befahrbar


----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2017)

bernd e schrieb:


> 1 und 2 sind Wanderwege => kannst du immer fahren (Michael hat ja Bilder der 2 gemacht)
> 3 und 4 sind wie vom Erdboden verschluckt => somit nicht fahrbar
> 5 besteht aus Waldweg, Hohlweg und Wiesenweg => eigentlich fahrbar, aber wie lange noch
> 6 und 7 gehöhren zum Bikepark http://bikepark.msf-frammersbach.de/  => an Lifttermine befahrbar




Danke für deine Antwort Bernd.

Grade 3 und 4 wären erstrebenswert gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (2. Juni 2017)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort Bernd.
> 
> Grade 3 und 4 wären erstrebenswert gewesen


JA, ich habe einige Stunden (mit-)gearbeitet bis alle Stages fertig waren und bin noch nicht mal dazu gekommen 3 und 4 zu testen. Frag mal wie ich mich fühl!


----------

